# Any Palestinian Passport Holders?



## flekke101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey,

Any Palestinian passport holders who went, or currently going, through employment visa process , plz get in touch as I have a few specific questions regarding processing time and any potential complications.

Thanks,


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

flekke101 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Any Palestinian passport holders who went, or currently going, through employment visa process , plz get in touch as I have a few specific questions regarding processing time and any potential complications.
> 
> Thanks,


Not a palestinian passport holder but a colleague of mine is. She recently transferred from her family visa to our company's visa which took her 3 months to accomplish, was an uphill battle and according to her, normal for palestinian passport holders.


----------



## flekke101 (Aug 20, 2010)

NAUAE said:


> Not a palestinian passport holder but a colleague of mine is. She recently transferred from her family visa to our company's visa which took her 3 months to accomplish, was an uphill battle and according to her, normal for palestinian passport holders.


Thanks for response, 3 months is a very long time! is your company located in a free zone? does that make any difference?

Thanks,


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

flekke101 said:


> Thanks for response, 3 months is a very long time! is your company located in a free zone? does that make any difference?
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry for the late reply. Company is located in freezone and I dont think that it makes any difference.


----------

